
The Law of Leaky Abstractions (2002) - hashx
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LeakyAbstractions.html
======
greenyoda
Note that there was a lot of interesting discussion of this article a year
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926892)

